
Indian man could be first recorded human fatality due to a meteorite - JacobAldridge
http://arstechnica.co.uk/science/2016/02/indian-man-could-be-first-recorded-human-fatality-due-to-a-meteorite/
======
adamwi
I can be missing some of the finer differences between meteor and meteorite
but would not the case from 1900 be comparable?

Ludvig Lundgren was killed by the impact of the Kvavisträsk-meteor on May 20
1900. This is probably the only documented case of a fatal injury connected
with a meteor impact. The impact crater is still fully visible. Source:
Liszka, L. (2008) Listening To Meteors. Infrasonic Observations of Meteors in
Northern Sweden. Swedish Institute of Space Physics, Kiruna/Umeå. IRF
Scientific Report 295, ISSN 0284-1703. 66p.

